# CML vs. WOW vs. DJS vs. HVN



## ob1kenobi (19 January 2006)

Out of curiosity I thought I'd draw this comparative chart of our major retailers now that Christmas is over. All have moved into positive territory, though one or two are trying hard to stay there! CML and WOW is where the competition is at the moment! I don't have any shares in any of these companies, merely curious. It says a lot about our retail sector at present. Enjoy!


----------



## nizar (19 January 2006)

*Re: CML v WOW v DJS v HVN*

Of these... Woolworths is king....

Non-discretionary consumer spending is always gonna good... but yeh some uncertainty about management now that Roger Corbett is leaving in Sept..

Maybe hvn will outperform in the short term though... world cup = plasma sales


----------

